# Gave the fleet a wash and polish today - PICS



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

Gave the TT a wash and polish today (Also gave my other car one too - Fiat Panda 100hp), just thought I would post some pics........


















































Soon to put transfer my personal number plate from the Panda to the TT (it reads UNDIES (S31 DNU) backwards which is my nickname 8) )

Anyway, looking forward to the nice weather now so that I can start to give the TT some TLC that she needs, too cold at the mo to do anything outside.


----------



## RJH (Jan 9, 2009)

That is looking in stonking immaculate condition for a V reg.... Very impressed, well done!!!


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

what nice weather :? car looks real nice  TT.. did you get up at the crack of dawn to do both cars? Because it takes me 3 hours minimum to wash polish wax the TT. and by the time im finished im Knackered.. but youve gone and done 2 cars  well 1 and a 1/4 anyways :roll:


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

looks stunning. I can't wait until the warmer weather to get out and polish the TT. I haven't even washed it since November


----------



## davidkoulakis (Jul 21, 2008)

i washed the car yesterday as it was literally black with filth. . . . bloody hose was frozen up !
managed to wash it with good old bucket of water, but it was so cold the water was freezing 5 mins after I put it on the car !
mental


----------

